# [SOLVED] Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging



## zirian

Hi, I do not know if this goes here, but if it doesn't please move this to the proper section thanks.

I have been having this problem for quiet sometime now. Whenever I play any newly based PC games such as Left 4 Dead 2 or Mass Effect 2 on my desktop, the audio is choppy, lagging and is making crackling noises. It goes away when I restart my PC but I don't want to that every time. The surprising thing is that its fine when I play older games such as Rise of Nations, Command and Conquer Generals. It is very frustrating and I was wondering if someone could help me.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## zirian

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

Windows XP Pro Service Pack 3
Asus P5Q Deluxe S757 mobo
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz
4GB DDR2 PC 6400
XFX GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB
Integrated Audio Card built into Motherboard


----------



## JimE

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

Ensure all of your drivers are up to date.


----------



## dai

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

power supply

brand
model
wattage


----------



## zirian

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

Drivers are all up to date. The audio drivers are only updated as of 2008, nothing newer than that.

Corsair 650W, don't know the model off the top of my head


----------



## JimE

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

Assuming other audio sources (mp3, video, etc.) play fine, crackling/poping during gaming is typically audio driver related. Lagging would seem to indicate your PC isn't fast enough, and whenever a game/software start maxing cpu, the first thing to suffer is typically the audio.

Based on your specs, you shouldn't be having any issues unless you are trying to push a high resolution at max graphics settings. Lower the resolution a setting or two and see if the performance changes.


----------



## zirian

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*



Dogg said:


> Assuming other audio sources (mp3, video, etc.) play fine, crackling/poping during gaming is typically audio driver related. Lagging would seem to indicate your PC isn't fast enough, and whenever a game/software start maxing cpu, the first thing to suffer is typically the audio.
> 
> Based on your specs, you shouldn't be having any issues unless you are trying to push a high resolution at max graphics settings. Lower the resolution a setting or two and see if the performance changes.


Even with the graphics lowered down its still the same. I even tried running Rise of Nations (old game) and the beginning cut scene is choppy audio. There are no new drivers for my integrated sound card unfortunately after 2008. Unless there is another source, but that's the only I have... 

Does it have to do with Direct X?


----------



## dai

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

see if this helps

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23...rfering-with-your-music-enjoyment-145516.html


----------



## JimE

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

You can run the DirectX diag tool to test DirectX: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/190900

I still believe it to be a driver issue. Did you update/reinstall ALL of the drivers? The motherboard/system drivers are all available from Asus. After the motherboard hardware is all up to date, proceed to any other addon cards that are installed. And last update the video drivers.


----------



## zirian

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

Yes all of my drivers are updated including the video drivers. All the drivers off the Asus website are old in terms of the year for my motherboard...


----------



## JimE

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

You can use a program such as Sisoft Sandra to benchmark your system. It will allow you to compare your system to other similar systems and try and isolate which part of the computer may be causing the slowness.


----------



## zirian

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

I got great news, problem has been fixed. It seemed that under my sound playback settings it was listed as Total Recorder, but I changed it back to Soundmax HD audio and it works fine. Thanks for the suggestions guys. Please also close this topic. Thanks

Cheers


----------



## dai

*Re: Sound Crackling Noise + Choppy/Lagging*

glad you have it sorted


----------

